# Flare-up & constantly hungry?



## legallyheidi (May 13, 2012)

I'm in the midst of a flare-up, and I'm constantly hungry (and having those annoying hunger pains), but I don't have an appetite for anything. I don't remember this ever happening before...has anyone else experienced this?

Many thanks


----------



## kaminari (May 4, 2012)

This happens to me all the time. I eat probably more than anyone I know, including obese people. I'm 5'9 120 lbs, slim obviously. I have a big meal before work. Big meal during. Medium-sized meal coming home. I get that starving burning feeling about 2 hours after I eat, even if it's a big meal. Then I kind of just bear with it and it somewhat subsides. Can't stand being in quiet places for obvious reasons as my stomach growls often. This is everyday for me, i know nothing different.


----------



## legallyheidi (May 13, 2012)

Thanks







I'm overweight, but losing, so at first I wondered if that could be it, and then the flare-up hit later that day :/ When I flare-up, I usually have C, and I haven't had a D flare-up in years, so it's almost like new territory for me starting over.


----------



## AsktheAges (Nov 26, 2011)

I was just about to start a thread asking how people manage their hunger. I'm also constantly starving, often lacking energy, constantly running out of groceries, genuinely worried about my grocery bills, and worse, just running out of time to keep making more food. At this moment, I feel real hunger pangs and a headache produced by hunger even though dinner was: rice with a saute consisting of 1lb of tofu, a whole red pepper, and a whole zucchini; additional rice with yogourt; two slices of toast with peanut butter and jam; and a chunk of mozzarella cheese. Yesterday for breakfast, I had a 2-egg omelette with ham and cheese + a bowl of high-protein oatmeal + toast with pb&j and was still feeling starved immediately after breakfast.

Other people who experience this: do you use meal replacement shakes? I've been thinking of buying some. Maybe I'll have some whey protein right now to relieve the pain.


----------



## AsktheAges (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm 5'10" and 155 lbs btw, not a big dude by any stretch.


----------



## AsktheAges (Nov 26, 2011)

After the protein, I had another piece of toast w pb&j, another piece of cheese, and some vegetables. Still, I woke up at 4 am racked with hunger, with a splitting headache. I had a little to eat but I am still feeling very hungry.

I had had a bad week for D so I think the hunger built up? Often, after a bad week, I feel like I need to eat constantly for a couple of days.


----------



## Alfan (Sep 12, 2012)

I get this to! Not too the extent that you do Asktheages!
But ye i can eat dinner and like 30 mins after have this "burning hunger" in my stomach!

ask the ages could it be something thats eating up ur food?


----------



## AsktheAges (Nov 26, 2011)

I attribute it to the D. I'm pretty sure it's not worms.


----------



## AsktheAges (Nov 26, 2011)

I did get some meal replacement shakes. They help a little.


----------



## AsktheAges (Nov 26, 2011)

I figured it out. I can't believe it took me a while to do so since I actually went through the same thing about five years ago: when I'm feeling starved, it's usually because I'm dehydrated, not because I actually need more food. I drank about 2L of water this morning when I was feeling starved and headachey after a big breakfast and not only did the feeling go away, but I felt so revitalized and full of life! My mood completely shifted from black to bright. All the signs were there: logically, even if my stomach WERE completely empty (which it clearly wasn't sometimes), there's no reason why I would need THAT much food. And I was putting on weight now, just as I was back then, which suggested that I wasn't just losing everything I was eating. Still, the pangs and suffering were a sign that I was missing _something_. Besides, my lips were chapped and my urine was yellow. There should been no mystery! When I started doing this last time, drinking a lot of water, eating more salads, working out (which I still do), restricting my food intake a bit, my D actually got much better, probably just because I was eating so much less in the first place. I thought later on that maybe it just happened because I was off SSRIs but now I think this was part of it too.

My roommate at the time was a trainer; he pointed this out to me.


----------



## AsktheAges (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, I just ate about 30% of what I would normally have for lunch and felt stuffed. In fact, I was cramming the last mouthfuls in, which I shouldn't have done.


----------

